# No Roof Overhang



## dgold123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, not sure this post is in the right section, but i am in the process of reshingeling my roof, and am also looking to extend my roof line since there is currently no overhang. (The gutters sit right on the exterior wall) I've had 3 roof estimates and all 3 suggested that i use 2 fascia boards to get me about 3-4 inches. Magor construction is of course an option, but i don't have the budget to do so now.... Obviously this is not the ideal way to do it, but the most efficient. One roofer said he could do it, and another recommended one of the carpenters they use from time to time. My question is, am i wasting my money doing this? or will it help in getting the gutter a little further from the walls and will there be difference at all in the curb appeal.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi!
You should probably post a picture/s!
Close in - and wide.

rossfingal


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's far more common to have at least some over hang then to have nothing.
By having no over hang there's no way to have soffit venting, which is very important to help the roofing last longer, 
With no overhang the water just runs down the siding, windows and doors. Not a good thing.
Will it change the looks yes, but for the better.


----------



## dgold123 (Apr 1, 2012)

The 2nd floor roof is what i'm talking about. There is not the need for venting since there is ridge venting and on also on the sides of the 2nd floor. It's more to get some space from the walls and also for cosmetic reasons. I'm just not sure by adding 2 facia boards, one on top of the other, wrapped in white coil, will really accomplish that. Is it worth the $900 that i was quoted? Will it look funny? By doing this, it will get me 3-4 inches from what i've been told


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sure it's just me but when I see a home with 0 over hang I think cheap constrution, like a mobil home, shed, low end moduler home.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I'm sure it's just me but when I see a home with 0 over hang I think cheap constrution, like a mobil home, shed, low end moduler home.


I agree!
However, during various "building booms" (around here) we saw a lot of
them done the same way.
(Back in the 70's - 80's - 90's)
"Stick Built" - save a couple of hundred of dollars, on hundreds of houses -
There's my "Ferrari"! 
"RF"


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your ridge vent is worthless without an intake at the eves. 

The most cost effective time to add an overhang (12" min) would be the next time you strip the roof.


----------



## MisterZ (Nov 29, 2011)

agree with kwikfishron.

overhang on the sides are not as important. you'll definately want an eave front and back tho.
in the pic it seems the windows are quite close to the roof-line, so simply "scabbing on" to extend
the roof doesnt look plausable. IDK, its hard to tell from a distance

Gutters, if installed properly, should work just fine. however ventilation is the bigger issue, i think.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With no soffit vents you can expect the shingles to last about 5 years less and there's a very real chance of sheathing rotting and ice dams.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> With no soffit vents you can expect the shingles to last about 5 years less and there's a very real chance of sheathing rotting and ice dams.


Not entirely true.

A properly air sealed and insulated attic floor would virtually eliminate all the moisture migration into the attic and could also eliminate the radiant and air loss heat, this largely eliminating the ice damn potential.

A properly mounted attic fan (sized properly for your attic space) could pull from one gable to another and get that air moving.

Put it on a humidistat as much as a thermostat.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

dgold123, *where are you located*, and we'll go from there?

Gary


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

$900 for 3 inches more overhang... i wouldnt waste my money.

If your lacking intake then maybe incorperate a cor-a-vent and a fasica. Ventilation is important, combining it with a new fascia will get you both. That i would spend the money on!


----------



## dgold123 (Apr 1, 2012)

GBR in WA said:


> dgold123, *where are you located*, and we'll go from there?
> 
> Gary


 

I'm in New Jersey


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Find your location on the map in this article for your suggested over-hang depth. https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:kLpX0NzVf0AJ:www.pathnet.org/si.asp?id%3D310+oriented+strand+board+vapor+permeability+rating&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjN3lkpRJmFdNsVfLwKaAS69SDEXJlm3U9ALSb5txThH7OjkJv6VgGgz3biyWnpU-cjJ_3H7j6tUTsrfPzO4wtjrw8JUWQ6gvOl_zEvSmM6P89050iYuGhwagrgDYeL5fB_DH7R&sig=AHIEtbQHfQZ5743BqrGMCZm6mjEVjqoD5Q

Overhangs help prevent water in walls and solar gain (toward the end of article). Plus they look better, as said- (curb appeal at resale). Most effective soffit venting, also. Help to balance out your deep overhang below.

http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rainpenetrationcontrol/drivingrain/main_topic

Gary


----------

